# 99211 and 99406



## Adrienne Pavan (Jun 24, 2008)

Can these be reported together if the counseling is separate from nurse administered inj, but for the same diagnoses/symptom?


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Jun 24, 2008)

I say no
99406-25, injec code, drug
this is my sugg



Adrienne Pavan said:


> Can these be reported together if the counseling is separate from nurse administered inj, but for the same diagnoses/symptom?


----------



## dmaec (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm not sure why you'd be charging an office visit for a nurse visit injection only?  It's my understanding that if it's a nurse visit for an injection/vaccination only - then that's all that would be coded and billed (drug and adminstration of it). (Or perhaps your nurses document enough information unrelated to the injection being given that it supports a 99211?)  That being said, I agree with racheleporter; I don't think they can be billed together, I think the 99406 needs the .25 modifier on it and bill/code out the drug and adminstration of it.


----------

